# ex pat party tonight



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There is a welcome back (after the summer) party tonight at the BCA Mohandiseen.
All ex pats are welcome, however you must bring photographic id and sign in.


Disco and buffet


----------



## helloegypt (Oct 6, 2009)

*Where?*

Hi, can you tell me where is located the BCA exactly?
Thanks!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

2 ABD EL RAHAMAN RJ RAFAI sT

From Gameat el Dowal El Arabia st turn into Moye el din abdul azziz st BY the gaz stations, and take the first turning on your left then . The clubhouse sits on the corner of the next right turning you will see police sitting outside.


----------



## adaminmaadi (Oct 9, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> 2 ABD EL RAHAMAN RJ RAFAI sT
> 
> From Gameat el Dowal El Arabia st turn into Moye el din abdul azziz st BY the gaz stations, and take the first turning on your left then . The clubhouse sits on the corner of the next right turning you will see police sitting outside.


Wow did i miss this? It is always a great party. I am trying to plugged back in after being away for a while. Anything this eve? I have been away a while and need some drinking buddies.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

adaminmaadi said:


> Wow did i miss this? It is always a great party. I am trying to plugged back in after being away for a while. Anything this eve? I have been away a while and need some drinking buddies.


Hi
Nothing on as such but tomorrow the England football match is being shown in the sports zone, so there will be a good crowd and plenty of beer.

Yes you missed a good night, however we have lots on over the winter.


----------

